# some critique please



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

this is me at 14 stone, i used to be a 17 stone fatty.

i got to 17 stone in mid 2008 so the training started it took a year to get to this(14 stone) so this is me in mid 2009 since then i have been bulking and i will add up to date pics tonite


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

very impressive weight loss dude..

not much to critique..good n lean...

your legs match?


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

the critique is more for my bulking, (pics will be up later) im strugling with depth, just seem to be getting wider


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

focus on deads for thickness-really has helped me..

ohh i get ya lol

be interesting to see what youve been up to then


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

i train a 4 day split

chest tri

legs abs

rest

back bis

delts traps

rest

rest

and have only recently added deads to my leg day so that may help.

my legs got so skinny doing all the running to strip the fat so there just starting to build up a bit of shape now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youve done better than pretty much anyone who`s posted up pics who does a 4 day split.

(that ive seen on here and assuming youre natural,which i think you are..)

i`m not a fan of such frequent training,but it certainly agrees with you.

who knows tho you may make better gains on a 3 days split..

ive trained 2x a week for bout 4 years now altho am now trying evry third day(i know i`m a crazy fool lol)

when deadlifting hard i need longer recovery time..


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

done a few photos, i will upload them tomoro(left my camera lead at work:clap2:!) i was natural it the photo thats up now (14 stone) but am now assisted, im just past half way in my first cycle and am now 16 stone,

would a 3 day split be 3 days out of 7? i think i would strugle!!! even at 4 days i still wana go more!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d stick with what your doing even tho i dont like it lol.

impressive weight gain too as gear isnt a short cut 

if youre genuinely recovered after a workout and not wearing those oh so common rose tinted specs, which you arent...

what more could you ask for.

i`d be in the gym 5x a week too..

when youre training deads hard you should find it takes longer to recover from tho..


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

ok, me at 16 stone looking pretty chubby!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you tall jinjur?


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah, 6foot 4


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

bloody giant, im a bit smaller at 5,6....lol lol :becky:


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

a bloody giant indeed,,,,,,,,,compared to 5'6''! lol. the long term goal is 17-18stone 10% bf, i just hope i can achieve it, im going to cut once ive finished my pct and fully recoverd then going to do a lean bulk later in summer.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

good luck with that mate, im trying now to get to 10% and im 11stone,11lbs, im about 12% now and quite lean


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey london, good luck man. I'm about 12 stone 7 trying to get to 8% so prolly about a stone to go. Will be good to compare our pics when we are both done.


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

You are looking good in the first picture. If you are prone to chubbiness, then you'd want to keep an eye on your diet too. Your training looks fine. Keep up the good work


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

thankyou william, i must admit my diet is not A1, but its not bad by a long shot, i was eating more junk around the time of the first pic but i was doing loads of cv. im not doing any cv at the mo, i think i might start ading a bit of cv into my training


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont think the second pics make you look 2 stone heavier if i`m really honest, but i think thats down to the pics n lighting rather than anything else..

youre are indeed very wide!

best thing to do is replicate first pic conditions..


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

the pics are lame! but i agree i dont look 2 stone heavier altho my arms are about 1 inch bigger up from15 to 16 inch, i dont think im getting bigger but i see myself every day, other people have comented 'your getting a bit big arent you' kinda stuff,, my girlfriend says im getting bigger, and my mum even said 'are you on steroids? you look like popeye':der:

im going to add 3-4 30-40min cv sessions a week, stick with my 4 day split and keep eating like a machineizza:izza:izza: ill try and keep it a bit cleaner.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh i`m sure youre bigger and i`m not doubting the extra 2 stone..

just being honest bud 

take a lot more pics and get ligthing better and pic best 3 lol-thats my trick

if i take 30 pics i get maybe 2 usuables..


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

i think im just trying to convince myself!! il do some pics at the weekend outside in day light.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

daylight can be good but you really want to create a few shadows-especially under the pecs to make them "pop out" lol

a light above a mirror is best, plus that way you can see what youre snapping..

you were lean to start with,have added 2 stone and your not fat..

dont be so hard on yourself.

if your pics were shte someone would say....

me? no never lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

At 6 foot 4 inches tall 2 stone obviously doesn't look as much as what it would on us average type height guys - hence people saying what they have.

When I bulked for 4 months I gained 7/8 kilos in that time, I reckon half that was fat.


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

me this weekend, 16 stone 5, gonna try and get as near to 17 as possible by the end of march (hopefully my love handles wont get any biggerizza


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

update!!!! half way thru my 6 week cut before my holiday


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Good work mate your looking great in that last pic I'm guessing your goin to be vveerryy lean by the end of the cut


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

Ash-k said:


> Good work mate your looking great in that last pic I'm guessing your goin to be vveerryy lean by the end of the cut


i dont no about very lean, id be happy with anything below 12-13%


----------



## Ash-k (Mar 15, 2010)

Well to me that kiNd of body fat is lean, and if your looking lean already I'm guessing you will be pleased with the results


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

just found this, me before i knew what a gym was, not great but it gives you an idea of how i started out- fat fooker


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Which one is you ? Lol


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

UPDATE!

THINGS HAVE BEEN MOVING PRETTY SLOW OF LATE DUE TO AN INJURY AND A HOUSE PURCHASE (TRYING TO PURCHASE!) IVE BEEN TRYING TO STICK WITH IT

SO, THIS IS ME AT THE MO'


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

the injury


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

bugger me, what you done there? Looks sore as hell. Top pics btw, looking nice and lean!


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks james, i thort i had broke it but an xray showed it was just a sprain, a very bad one, i did it 4-5 weeks ago and havent done any cv since, ive still been trying to lift the weights tho, just been doing what i can, i did a 1 mile walk this morning to see how i got on, its still sore, ive just gotta build it up again.


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah looks nasty! i know the feeling i fractured my hip last year and spent 3 months not putting any weight on my right leg. Get some funny looks taking a wheelchair into a weights room, my bench went through the room in that 3 months though!!!! Gotta do what you can!


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

im going to try and train legs tomoro' should be interesting to see how i get on, i deffo wont be doing calf raises, should be ok with squats tho,,,,

fair play for going in your wheel chair! thats commitment!:clap2:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

decent pics there and ow to foot yrs ago i bruised the bone my foot swelled 4 times the size luckily never broke anything

anyway you look lean thru an thru

good luck with it all


----------



## jinjur (Feb 14, 2010)

the back


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

you could use more lat/erector spinaeu defintion


----------

